# Гаммы в детских музыкальных школах



## Катрин (12 Дек 2010)

Уважаемые аккордеонисты и баянисты!
На данный момент заканчиваю академию и пишу дипломную работу по поводу игры гамм на аккордеоне в детских музыкальных школах. Дело в том, что педагоги в последнее жалуются на низкую успеваемость детей, а гаммы для них стали просто испытанием-многие из-за гамм переходят на другой инструмент или даже музыкальную школу. Хотела поинтересоваться: возможно ли что-нибудь изменить в методике преподавания гамм,чтобы ученик играл бы гаммы с удовольствием?как можно сделать гаммы более интересными?


----------



## Magistr (13 Дек 2010)

Может быть попробовать какие-нибудь интересные фонограммы делать?


----------



## grigoriys (13 Дек 2010)

Катрин писал:


> можно сделать гаммы более интересными?


маловероятно: все "придумки" (три вида аппликатуры, 1-2-3-4 ноты на мех (на бас), расходящаяся гамма, а также различная ритмическая и интервальная организация) работают только после того как гамма выучена и уверенно исполняется в стабильном темпе.Катрин писал:


> возможно ли что-нибудь изменить в методике преподавания гамм,чтобы ученик играл бы гаммы с удовольствием?как можно сделать гаммы более интересными?


У В.Я.Подгорного есть работа на похожую тему, но насколько мне известно она еще не издана, хотя гаммы и арпеджио по его системе знакомы очень многим. Но это для училищ и вузов. Также у И.Шавкунова есть работа "Гаммовый комплекс", это уже для ДМШ, и возможна будет вам полезна.


----------



## MAN (13 Дек 2010)

Катрин писал:


> многие из-за гамм переходят на другой инструмент или даже музыкальную школу


Извините, что вмешиваюсь не будучи..., но предмет вашей учёной беседы настолько интересен, что я... Позвольте осведомиться, а разве существуют инструменты и даже музыкальные учебные заведения для детей, где освоение гамм не является обязательным элементом обучения?
Мне кажется, что в любом даже самом интереснейшем и творческом деле обязательно есть значительная доля рутины. Весь "фокус" в том, что ученик не должен воспринимать проигрывание гамм отдельной нудной и скучной работой, но осознавать её как совершенно необходимый элемент процесса в целом, а для этого ясно понимать и чувствовать практические пользу и толк от данного занятия, не отвлекающего, как может ему казаться, а наоборот приближающего его к желанной цели - практическому освоению инструмента. Я думаю, тут от личных качеств преподавателя всё, главным образом, зависит. Можно сколько угодно пенять на нынешних детей, но если педагог сумеет пробудить и поддерживать в них живой интерес и настоящее желание учиться музыке и убедительно доказать (чтобы каждый ребёнок на себе почувствовал и понял) необходимость в числе прочего и работы над гаммами, проблема просто перестанет существовать сама собой. Приведу простой и совершенно отвлечённый пример. Допустим ребёнку (мальчику) пообещали взять его на рыбалку, куда он давно и очень сильно хотел попасть. Всё! С этого момента для него уже не в труд, а в радость будут и все приготовительные хлопоты, и небывало ранний подъём, и тяжёлый рюкзак и снасти он будет тащить с удовольствием и укусы насекомых стоически перенесёт. Да чего там, он заодно ещё и целую кучу посторонних дел охотно переделает. А всё потому, что он видит перед собой ясную и желанную цель, стремится к ней и готов совершенно безропотно преодолевать различные препятствия и трудности на своём пути.
Да согласитесь, вобщем-то и любой взрослый нормальный человек охотно выполняет какую-либо работу только если твёрдо убеждён в её необходимости и пользе. Если же она кажется ему бессмысленной, то он обязательно попытается от неё отлынить.


----------



## Bulgarin (13 Дек 2010)

MAN писал:


> музыкальные учебные заведения для детей, где освоение гамм не является обязательным элементом обучения?


школа искусств.
а по теме- Денис прав, сейчас пожалуй единственный способ заинтересовать детей гаммой(да и не только гаммой)- минусовка.


----------



## Катрин (16 Дек 2010)

огромное вам спасибо за ответы-очень интересно почитать ваше мнение!

минусовки-не плохая идея,кстати!об этом можно действительно задуматься!
меня интересует вот еще какой вопрос: сейчас также у нас наблюдается тенденция к снижению успеваемости учеников-следовательно-программы гамм упрощаются. Если раньше, к примеру, играли по окончанию ДМШ гаммы терциями и секстами, то сейчас бо этом даже и речи нет. Основны технич. приёмы в наших ДМШ: арпеджо(короткое, длинное), аккорды(3-х гол.,4-х гол.),D7,уменьш. септ.,хромат. - по желанию,также расходящ. в терц. и сексту. Пожалуй, это всё,что у нас требуют. Тремоло-очень редко и с очень талантливыми. Очень интересно, какие техические приёмы у вас используют в ДМШ, помимо основных?


----------



## MAN (16 Дек 2010)

Magistr писал:


> Может быть попробовать какие-нибудь интересные фонограммы делать?


Bulgarin писал:


> Денис прав, сейчас пожалуй единственный способ заинтересовать детей гаммой(да и не только гаммой)- минусовка.


Катрин писал:


> минусовки-не плохая идея,кстати!об этом можно действительно задуматься!


Так, может быть, пора уже задумываться не о "минусовках", а о полном и повсеместном отказе от обучения игре на натуральных инструментах вообще? А то полумеры какие-то! Зачем детей мучать, да и кому нужны сейчас все эти аккордеонисты, баянисты, пианисты, скрипачи и т.д.?:biggrin: 
Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> В правильных руках и со знанием программы можно создавать что угодно, даже написать симфонию и по исполнению она не будет отличаться от живой игры. Существуют уже готовые семплы баяна Юпитер, скрипки Страдивари и т.д.Программу используют для создания музыки для фильмов. Например в "Адмирал" как мне известно использовали именно виртуальную студию.


Оборудовать музыкальные учебные заведения компьютерами и соответствующим софтом, да и учить сразу "компьютерной" музыке!
Тут ведь и ещё в одном прямой резон есть. Все проблемы с дефицитом и дороговизной инструментов сразу благополучно решаются.


----------



## borisber (16 Дек 2010)

... а попутно решатся "фсе" остальные проблемы, ибо Людей больше не будет. Их и так уж мало, а скоро уж не будет совсем! Останутся только те, кто решает, как надо чтоб было и те, кто будет исполнять чтоб было именно так.
Ну, а возгласы тех, кто кричит про зарабатывание, воспринимаются как происходящие от тех, кто уже в Матрице! Всем удачи на своём поприще!


----------



## Bulgarin (16 Дек 2010)

Твою дивизию! спросил же человек про диплом и интерес! Господа, теоретики! вы много детей заинтересовали? научили? Катрин писал:


> об этом можно действительно задуматься!


если тем более к диплому-конечно можно! прозрачная фонограмма может легко заменить метроном(щас начнут про вред метронома спорить...), а звучать будет куда интереснее.


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> прозрачная фонограмма может легко заменить метроном, а звучать будет куда интереснее


Во-от! А НЕпрозрачная заменит и самого ученика с аккордеоном. Мы же только ваши же идеи дальше развиваем, до логического конца доводим мысленно. И на что вы гневаетесь-то?


----------



## lgp18 (17 Дек 2010)

Суха теория , мой друг, а древо жизни пышно зеленеет. Исполнять гаммы, именно исполнять, в связи с разучиваемыми пьесами. Показать необходимость гаммы, арпеджио при исполнении того или иного пассажа, движения мелодии. Использование аппликатуру гамм, арпеджио в пьесах. С первоклассниками играли гамму C-Dur и арпеджио по три звука (до,ми, соль и т.д.). При разучивании "Маленькой польки" Д.Кабалевского использовали эти знания. Начало движения мелодии по арпеджио исполнять легко т.к. аппликатура знакома и нисходящее движение мелодии по гамме ( соль, фа, ми, ре, до) тоже знакома аппликатура. Важно чтобы с первых шагов ученик осознанно понял необходимость и важность исполнения гам, арпеджио, аккордов, применение того или иного штриха. Показать как нужно и убедить ребёнка исполнять гаммы, вот задача учителя.

P.S. Можно пойти от обратного. Разбирая пьесу показать-вот движение по гамме, вот по арпеджио. Штрих нужен стаккато или какой-то другой. Не получается, давай попробуем поиграть вот такую гамму или арпеджио используя разные штрихи и т.д. Если подумать то гаммы будут не в тягость ребёнку. Можно использовать наглядный материал. Этюды с поэтическими текстами, рисунками - поясняющими задачу работы над ними. Всего доброго, удачи.


----------



## Кконстантин (17 Дек 2010)

На эту тему есть очень интересная работа О.Блоха.Советую! Не пожалеете.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Дек 2010)

Скорее всего стоит поднять вопрос о труде и трудолюбии,коих в деятельности последних наших деток, огромный дефицит.Очень ленивое поколение растет.Отсюда и ноги растут.Советы про минусовки посмешили,следуя таким советам,скоро на полифонию девочек с подтанцовкой выпускать надо будет!


----------



## Катрин (18 Дек 2010)

Спасибо вам за ваше мнение, за ваши советы!не ожидала столько отзывов!деиствительно очень интересно почитать.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Дек 2010)

Не помню, чтоб когда-либо играл гаммы ( и арпеджио ) в советской музыкальной школе. Но во всех советских пособиях написано, что это очень важно. Ненавидел тот факт, что любил эстраду, а заставляли разучивать танцы народов СССР. Классики абсолютно не понимал, так же как и устаревшую популярную музыку, нравившуюся, скажем, моему дяде или бабушке. Просто делюсь моими чувствами тех детских времён. И всё же имел неплохие оценки в музыкальной школе.


----------



## alkabrunus (19 Дек 2010)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Не помню, чтоб когда-либо играл гаммы ( и арпеджио ) в советской музыкальной школе. Но во всех советских пособиях написано, что это очень важно. Ненавидел тот факт, что любил эстраду, а заставляли разучивать танцы народов СССР.



Странно, у нас гаммы были в каждой четверти - и технический зачёт по этюдам и по гаммам. 4 х 5 = 20 зачётов по 4-5 гамм, в итоге штук 100 и 20 технических этюдов за муз. школу... А вы в какое время учились?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (20 Дек 2010)

1987-1992 гг. Этюды, конечно, играл. А гаммы и арпеджио точно помню, что не сдавал. А может, память изменяет.


----------



## dellwig (20 Дек 2010)

Отвечу как мама 6-летнего детенка, который учится в двух музыкальных школах (класс аккордеона и класс фортепиано) Дети делятся ровно на две категории: способные и "просто так родителям захотелось". Первые - трудяжки, им никаких развлечений не надо, чтобы репетировать. Мамы остальных детей, целые спектакли разыгрывают, дабы активировать последних на обучение. Я таких историй наслушалась - на целую диссертацию хватит (особенно по фортепиано - кому надо - поделюсь) 
Талантливые детишки просто вкалывают. Таланта без трудолюбия не бывает, это от природы дается. Им реально интересно добиваться результата. Музыкально одаренный ребенок относится к гаммам как спортсмен к разминке - просто надо и все. 
На фортепиано, конечно, больше способных детей (работают стереотипы), на аккордеоне - буквально единицы. Увы. Но если ребенок внутренне не мотивирован, Вы хоть на уши встаньте - будет вязнуть в нотах как болоте(( Раскачивать лентяев - гиблое дело, артель "Напрасный труд"!
Понимаю, не слишком помогла, но после недавних зачетных концертов просто наболело


----------



## Сергей С (21 Дек 2010)

dellwig писал:


> Раскачивать лентяев - гиблое дело


А ежели этим не заниматься, так нагрузки у педагогов не будет. Поэтому и берут всех кто пришел, точнее всех, кого привели (особенно на народные инструменты).
dellwig писал:


> Таланта без трудолюбия не бывает, это от природы дается


навалом.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (21 Дек 2010)

*dellwig*,
dellwig писал:


> Понимаю, не слишком помогла, но после недавних зачетных концертов просто наболело


*dellwig*,
Да. да, я моего сына пытаюсь научить аккордеону, тоже набил оскомину.


----------



## pols-petr (21 Дек 2010)

Талант - это труд!


----------



## dellwig (26 Фев 2011)

Сергей С писал:


> Таланта без трудолюбия не бывает, это от природы дается
> навалом.


Никогда в жизни не встречала талантливых, но ленивых музыкантов, прекрасных, но ленивых хирургов, ленивых альпинистов, писателей, и даже руководителей межведомственных комиссий ленивых не видела
"Талантливый, но ленивый ребенок" - это миф, придуманный родителями, не умеющими или не желающими воспитывать своих детей, и старательно поддерживаемый педагогами, не справляющимися со своими обязанностями) 
И тогда, в каком-то смысле Вы правы: поскольку ленивых родителей и ленивых педагогов "навалом", то и детей получается столько же... Но только к таланту это отношение не имеет


----------



## nikolia (3 Июл 2012)

Может просто детям это не очень интересно в таком возрасте , я как себя вспомню маленьким , не хотел эти все гаммы играть да и ленятся некоторые , они ещё мож не понимают , что быть музыкантом - это круто.


----------



## Lizasha (3 Июл 2012)

Браво!


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Июл 2012)

При поступлении в училище, я не смог сыграть ля бемоль мажор. Но пьесу в этой тональности играл очень технично. никогда не играл гаммы на готовом баяне. Считал, что это трата времени. Научив бегать пальцы на выборе, на готовом они побегут. Там даже не нужно позиций. Нужны гаммы, но в разумных пределах. На баяне три гаммы в мажоре и три в миноре.(в ДМШ) В Вузах и Сузах. Терции сексты обязательно. Тех минимум придумала жизнь и он необходим. это только моё мнение.


----------



## bayanistka (3 Июл 2012)

Гонять гаммы- разумно. Но очень жаль, что до предела сжатая программа технических зачётов ДМШ не включает довольно простенькие но на редкость полезные упражнения типа Семёнова и Шишкина. Вот они-то и развивают беглость пальцев. ставя кисти рук в правильное натуральное положение.


----------



## chinyaev (4 Июл 2012)

*bayanistka*,
Абсолютно согласен!


----------

